# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Virenschutz und Malwareprüfer - Sammelbeitrag

## LX-Ben

1. Informative Beiträge in den Foren:

E-Mail Virenschutz - Gute generelle Infos plus Schwerpunkt Debian
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=60485

Virenschutzlösung auf Linuxfirewall 
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=69181

Virenscanner unter Linux
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=66666

Emails-Scannen und Anti-Spam
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=68121

virenscanner für linux 
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=41006

Virenscanner für Linux FileServer 
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=65514


2. Produkt- und weiterführende -Links:
Datenquelle: http://www.trojaner-board.de/forum/u...;f=13;t=000479

Virenscanner für Linux-Workstations:
F-Prot - http://www.f-prot.com/download/download_fplinux.html
GUI-F-Prot - http://web.tiscali.it/sharp/xfprot/

HBEDV-Antivir - http://www.antivir.de/download/download.htm
GUI- HBEDV-Antivir - http://www.sebastian-geiges.de/tkant...antivir_dt.htm

Bitdefender - http://de.bitdefender.com/html/bd_linux.php

kaspersky - http://www.kaspersky.com/

clamav - http://clamav.elektrapro.com

mcafee - http://www.mcafeeb2b.com/

sophos - http://www.sophos.com/products/softw...s/savunix.html

trendmicro - http://www.trendmicro.com/en/home/global/enterprise.htm

pop3vscan - http://pop3vscan.sf.net/ *
amavis - http://amavis.sourceforge.net/ *
messagewall - http://www.messagewall.org/ +

* sind eigentlich keine eigenen programme sondern milter (mail filter), die externe 
Virenprüfer in bestehende mta's (sendmail, postfix, exim, ...) einbinden.
+ ist ein smtp-proxy, der nach dem milter-prinzip arbeitet.

Rootkitscanner: Chkrootkit - http://www.chkrootkit.org/

=============
PS: Meine Wahl ist Kaspersky, da qualitativ weit vorn und mit On-the-fly-Prüfer -
das ist mir die 40 Euro pro Jahr wert. Für "Normalanwender" dürften aber
regelmäßige Datensicherung (für Recovery) plus F-Prot reichen.

----------


## steve-bracket

Kaspersky bietet für Linux einen Filevirenscanner an, der dann mittels amavis und co. als Mailscanner verwendet werden kann.

Oder liege ich da falsch ?!?!?

fG
Steve

----------


## PsychoDad33

Virenscanner unter Linux
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/sho...&threadid=66666

... ein Schelm wer böses bei der Thread-Id denkt *ggg*

----------


## LX-Ben

http://www.it-secure-x.de/download.php?id=182&s=info bietet:




> Linux Antivirus-Suite 
> 
> Datum: 21.03.2003  Downloads: 23 Größe: 2,8 Mb Version: 
> 
> Beschreibung:  Diese umfassende Antivirus-Suite beinhaltet alle benötigten Dateien, 
> um ein wirkungsvolles Antivirus-Gateway für den Mail-und HTTP-Traffic einzurichten. 
> Die Suite unterstüzt alle gängigen Distributionen, Mailserver und Virenscanner, mitgeliefert 
> ist F-Prot. Enthalten sind:  AmAVIS-Perl-11 Dans-Guardian 2.4.52 Dans-Guardian 
> Anti-Virus-Patch Mailscanner 3.23.4 F-Prot 3.12 (Small Bussines-Editition, für den 
> Privatgebrauch kostenlos)

----------


## bom

http://www.ravantivirus.com/ 

hat auch was für BSD'ler übrig  :Smilie:

----------


## LX-Ben

Die Antiviren-BootCD 'Knoppicillin' der Zeitschrift c't 9/2003 enthält FProt 
als Antivirenprogramm und gleich auch noch den MidnightCommander, mit
dem man (komfortabler als mit vi/vim) per F4 eine Textdatei bearbeiten kann. 

Diese Infos wären keinen eigenen Beitrag wert, doch die c't 11/2003 bringt
sachliche Ergänzungen zu diesem Thema: 



> Aufgrund eines Fehlers in der Menüsteuerung funktioniert auf der
> Knoppicillin-CD der Menüpunkt "Virensignaturen von Diskette installieren"
> nicht. Abhilfe: Schalten Sie vor dem Aktualisieren der Signaturen von Disk
> mit Alt-F2 auf eine Textkonsole um und tippen Sie dort 'mkdir /floppy' ein.
> Nach dem Zurückschalten ins Menü mit Alt-F1 funktioniert das Aktualisieren
> per Diskette.


Wozu man eine solche CD braucht, wo doch auch nach 'init 1' FProt nach
Plattenstart alles entfernen kann?
1. Nicht ganz - durch Disketten- oder CD-Start eingefangene MBR- bzw.
Bootviren können durch FProt per Festplattenstart NICHT entfernt werden,
da jedes seriöse Betriebssystem ein direktes Schreiben in absolute
Plattensektoren blockiert. Bei MS gibt es diesen Schutz auch - ab Win98.
2. Mit dieser CD kann man Bekannten 'im Service' aushelfen, ohne
installieren zu müssen. Oder einfach bei Bekannten scannen, bevor man
etwas installiert - ihr kennt ja sicher diesen Spruch "Seitdem du an
meinem Rechner warst, passiert folgendes.."  :Big Grin:

----------


## LX-Ben

Unix- und Linux-Viren - die unbekannte Bedrohung im Netz




> Viren unter Linux/Unix erfordern besondere Aufmerksamkeit. Denn über die 
> Schwachstellen von Unix und Linux wissen viele Administratoren wenig, und 
> es gibt noch kaum Schutzsoftware.


Viele lesenswerte Detailaussagen

http://www.zdnet.de/enterprise/artik...iren01-wc.html

----------


## LX-Ben

"Schön und gut diese Beitragssammlung - doch wenn ich einen
Virenprüfer installiert habe: Wie kann ich testen, ob der
Virenprüfer auch funktioniert?"

Zu diesem Zweck haben sich die bekannten Virenprüfer-Anbieter
darauf geeinigt, ein bestimmtes in einer Datei vorhandenes
Bytemuster als 'Testvirus anzuerkennen', bekannt unter
'EICAR-Virus'.

Doch dabei gibt es einen Stolperstein - einige Virenprüfer
überprüfen nur ausführbare Programme/Dateien. Unter DOS-/
Windows ist das leicht zu umgehen, indem die Datei in
EICAR-Testvirus.com umbekannt wird, unter Linux muss ein
klein wenig nachgeholfen werden - hier Schritt für Schritt:

-Mit rechter Maustaste auf einen freien Platz auf dem Desktop klicken
-Neu erstellen - Textdatei - Namen eingeben: EICAR-Testvirus.sh - OK
-Rechtsklick auf Datei EICAR-Testvirus.sh - Öffnen mit kwrite oder kate
-Folgende Zeile dort BYTEGENAU hineinkopieren und speichern:

X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*

-LETZTE ANPASSUNG mit Rechtsklick auf Datei EICAR-Testvirus.sh
Eigenschaften - Berechtigungen - 3-MAL Häkchen bei Ausführen
und OK klicken

-EICAR-Testvirus.sh kann nun per Maus in ein beliebiges eigenes
Verzeichnis verschoben worden, im Beispiel nach HOME von username.
Wie aus dem Report ersichtlich, findet f-prot dieses (nur) scheinbar
ausführbare Test-Virus, OBWOHL die Scan-Option 'dumb'=ALLE Dateien
NICHT eingeschaltet ist.
*)nur scheinbar, weil die Aufruf-Startdefinition  #!/bin/bash
in Zeile 1 fehlt.
=======================
Virus scanning report  -  24 August 2003 @ 16:22

F-PROT ANTIVIRUS
Program version: 3.13
Engine version: 3.13.1

VIRUS SIGNATURE FILES
SIGN.DEF created 22 August 2003
SIGN2.DEF created 22 August 2003
MACRO.DEF created 18 August 2003

Search: /home
Action: Report only
Files: Attempt to identify files
Switches: -ARCHIVE -PACKED

/home/username/EICAR-Testvirus.sh  Infection: EICAR_Test_File

Results of virus scanning:

Files: 1792
MBRs: 0
Boot sectors: 0
Objects scanned: 3031
Infected: 1
Suspicious: 0
Disinfected: 0
Deleted: 0
Renamed: 0

Time: 0:10
=======================
PS: Obwohl f-prot keine GUI-Oberfläche bietet und daher (wie die
meisten Virenprüfer) eigentlich unkomfortabel ist, werde ich in Kürze
eine GUI-gleichwertige Lösung vorstellen.

----------


## LX-Ben

Jinto bittet (zu dezent per PM, danke) zu Recht! um Ergänzung -
Vertrauen ist gut, aber Kontrolle ist besser: Das Original-
EICAR-Testvirus-Bytemuster gibt es auf www.eicar.org

Dann schreibt Jinto "f-prot kümmert sich nicht um die Datei-
Endungen (zumindest in der Standard switch=none Einstellung,
getestet mit der Version 4.1.0)."

a) In meinem beschriebenen Vorgehen wird die Eicar-Testvirusdatei
per Rechtsklick im konqueror ausführbar gemacht, dh. das Windows-
übliche Ausführbar-machen durch Umbenennen in eine Datei-Endung
com/exe usw. findet NICHT statt und wäre unter Linux auch erfolglos.

b)Jinto's f-prot Version 4.1.0 klingt gut, aber vor vier Wochen
war Program version: 3.13 noch Stand der Technik. Bin ich dem
aktuellen Stand hinterher? Was wird damit besser?!

----------


## LX-Ben

> Neuer gefährlicher Trend: Virenschreibern geht es neuerdings ums Geld. Ruhm und Ehre stehen angeblich nicht mehr im Vordergrund...


http://www.zdnet.de/news/business/0,...m?031201171329

# Ein launig geschriebener Beitrag bei zdnet.de - könnte schon wahr werden und wird wohl in ersten Linie wieder die "nicht Umgestiegenen treffen", aber trotzdem gut zu wissen.

----------


## K4L

einer in der entwicklung, aber schon gut funktionierender mailsortierer

http://popfile.sourceforge.net/

----------


## LX-Ben

AKTUELL: 19 Virenscanner und -Wächter für Linux
http://www.heise.de/security/result....=Viren%20Linux




> einer in der entwicklung, aber schon gut funktionierender mailsortierer
> 
> http://popfile.sourceforge.net/


Von F-Prot gibt es JETZT eine gleichwertige Lösung, allerdings Lizenzversion (30-Tage zur Probe).

----------


## MrOizo

Hallo!

Ich habe hier im Forum mal gesucht. Mein Eindruck von den Ergebnissen war, dass ein Virenschutz unter Linux eigentlich nicht nötig ist. Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu? Genug Virenscanner etc. gibts ja snscheinend wie Sand am Meer. Aber wie wichtig sind diese unter Linux?

Bitte mal um Eure Einschätzungen

Gruß Oizo

----------


## Kentar

Die Frage währe in einem neuen Thread besser aufgehoben. 

Trotzdem eine Antwort: Virenschutz unter Linux für die eigene Sicherheit (ich meine jetzt für das eigene Linux system) ist noch nicht so wichtig. Es gibt derzeit nur etwa 300 Linuxviren, von denen keine gefährlich werden kann, wenn man sein System gepflegt hat. Wichtiger ist allerdings der Schutz anderer Systeme. Wenn der Virus auf einem Linuxsystem nicht läuft, heist dies nur, das er inaktiv ist. Sobald er auf ein Winsystem transportiert wird, richtet er dort wieder schaden an. Das sollte möglichst vermieden werden.

----------

